# Canadian Registry on Last Legs?



## Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Lets hope this is one campaign promise that is kept and the Canadian Registry will be changed.



> It was one of the biggest financial boondoggles of the 1990s.
> But now, after years of public backlash and auditor general reports highlighting the program's disastrous financial management, Canada's failed long-gun registry will be coming to an end.
> It's not a question of "if" the new Conservative government winds down the gun registry, which has cost taxpayers well over $1 billion to administer, with no benefit to show for it. It's a matter of "when" and "how" -- questions the new federal Justice Minister Vic Toews gave the Winnipeg Sun some insight into.



FULL STORY


----------



## Lisa (Jul 19, 2006)

Well it has finally happened, much to my surprise.  I never thought I would see it but.....


my husband's gun registry fee has been returned.  In our possession is our part of the biggest financial boggle of the 1990s

Yup...our $30.00 is back on our hands, that is until the next election 

We aren't cashing the cheque.  We are keeping it, cause when the next government comes in and wants it back, we can prove we never cashed it


----------



## mrhnau (Jul 19, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Well it has finally happened, much to my surprise.  I never thought I would see it but.....
> 
> 
> my husband's gun registry fee has been returned.  In our possession is our part of the biggest financial boggle of the 1990s
> ...



congrats  Just might want to be careful. Not sure about Canadian government checks, but checks don't last forever. They do expire. So, unless you want to give the money back to them regardless of future laws, you might want to go ahead and cash it  plus, better you earning interest than them


----------



## Lisa (Jul 19, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> congrats  Just might want to be careful. Not sure about Canadian government checks, but checks don't last forever. They do expire. So, unless you want to give the money back to them regardless of future laws, you might want to go ahead and cash it  plus, better you earning interest than them



It's okay if they keep the money.  Maybe they will use it to put more police on the street which is where I would have rather seen the money go in the first place.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Gald to hear they it's closed down and you got some money back.  Hope you get to keep it.

JeffJ


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Gald to hear they it's closed down and you got some money back.  Hope you get to keep it.

JeffJ


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 20, 2006)

Good to hear...hopefully it won't happen again.


----------

